# 2015 Rogue Select - No crank. New battery. Alternator is good.



## Jerryr007 (Mar 25, 2021)

The steering wheel does not lock when the key is out. Bright lights. No codes. No click. Was running great.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No click means either the starter solenoid is shot, or something is open in the solenoid circuit between the ignition switch and the solenoid. There should be a separate 5A fuse on the starter circuit, usually in the inside fusebox. If that's blown the starter relay can't engage. If that's good then you need to see if there's juice at the solenoid terminal when the key is turned. If so then the solenoid is bad, replace the starter. If not, you need to see if there are codes in the BCM or IPDM, both are involved in startup. If no codes you'll need to get a WD and go old-school to find out where the juice isn't flowing.


----------



## Jerryr007 (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks for the reply! Already checked the fuses. Tried the love tap on the starter with no success. Going to pull the starter and have it tested.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you can get at it without zapping anything, just jump 12V from the battery to the solenoid terminal (or short the main terminal to the solenoid terminal with a screwdriver, the main terminal should always be hot). If she spins then the problem is elsewhere.


----------



## Jerryr007 (Mar 25, 2021)

Tight quarters, but I'll give that a try. I'll let you know. Thanks again!


----------



## Jerryr007 (Mar 25, 2021)

The starter was fried! New one in with no issues. Nothing that 28" of socket extension and a 29" magnetic tool to insert the starter bolts couldn't take of. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Jerryr007 said:


> The starter was fried! New one in with no issues. Nothing that 28" of socket extension and a 29" magnetic tool to insert the starter bolts couldn't take of. Thanks for the help!!


You're most welcome. Yep, everyone in our shop has a 30" extension with an impact swivel for getting on those. You'd think it would be easier, right there on the front of the tranny. Anyway, glad you got it fixed. Happy motoring!


----------

